# cat's reaction to flute



## Lucyb50 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi
I had to come find a cat forum to see if anyone has ever seen anything like this or if I just have a goofy cat. 
I've have my cat for 12 years. She's not a real loving cat. Doesn't like to be petted in particular. Stays to herself most of the time.

The other day I came across my flute that I hadn't played in years so I played a little bit. Well, here comes that cat barrelling through the door and jumps on my lap and starts purring to beat the band. I thought maybe it hurt her ears so I put her in the other room and closed the door and went back to playing. Well, in a few moments I see these two little black paws coming under the door, reaching frantically like she had to get under that door. Seems like if it was bothering her she would run the other way instead of trying to get closer.
On subsequent occasions when I've played she did the same thing.

So what do you think? Is that a typical cat reaction to flute music or is she trying to tell me to shut it up? Or am I just the Pied Piper?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't know why they do it but mine have the same reaction when I whistle.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds like you are the Pied Piper! I think that's cute!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*catwhistle*

I come from a family of musicians and can tell you that she would definitely not run toward you if your flute playing annoyed her!

Animals like music. Some farms play classical music to cows --it seems they give more milk when they hear the nice music.

I've heard of people sailing out into harbors and playing flutes for whales, who 'sang' back. Though I could not help but wonder what the flutes were saying.

My old dog would emit sighs of bliss when listening to Mozart. Gizmo the cat prefers Chopin though she just rests to it. She was less enthusiastic over Ray Charles but at least did not leave the room.

Maybe you have discovered a 'cat whistle'.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

One of my cats does that when I sing :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Moogy does it when we sing or whistle...


----------



## arcoone (Feb 23, 2006)

*Haha*

Askua does that when I wistle, she also meows at me and rolls over on her back. Its the silliest thing!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

You know, I never noticed if my cats liked or disliked any of the music I play. I'll have to watch them the next time I crank it up. I like mostly heavy metal and I like it LOUD. I know my birds really loved Mudvayne because they chirped and sang like crazy whenever I played it.


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

My cat always comes purring when I whistle.
Sometime when she's lying in her kitty bed (at the foot of mine) which she LOVES, I'll whistle and she'll still get up to come lay next me ...to be petted. Most of the time she’ll “chirp” at me as though she's whistling back. It definately can't be hurting her ears 'cause she reacts so positively to it.

She also loves music when I play it somewhat loud on the Stereo. She’ll just sit on her armchair and purr …then fall into “radar sleep” mode.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

OMG, I just tried whistling at Dude and he came trotting over here quickly while he let out this little _"Mrrrrrrrrowwwwww?"_

Too cool! :lol:


----------



## linguafranca (Jun 21, 2005)

One of my cats used to come running whenever I got my french horn out. She'd even stick her head in the bell if i played quietly enough. It was quite the sight to see, crazy cat.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*just whistle*

That's a hilarious idea for a mute!

I can't whistle, but if I make high pitched squeaks like a mouse, any cat within hearing distance will come running. Gizmo comes when she's called but doesn't respond to any particular music.


----------

